# Home Theater Extreme ???



## BIG'EN (Feb 9, 2010)

Equipment

(1) Samsung LN60C630 LCD
(1) Pioneer Elite VSX-23TXH (processing only)
(1) Sony's BDP-S380 Blu-Ray Player
(1) Pioneer Dv-420vk (1080p upscale)
(1) Monster 3500 Power Supply (refurb)
(4) Audiosoure Amp One/A (refurbs)
(2) ART 355 Dual Channel EQs (31 band)
(2) ART 351 Single Channel EQs (31 band)
(3) Behringer Ultrabass Pro EX1200 (1 each for L/C/R) 
(2) ART Cleanbox (modified)
(1) 1000w HPSA Dayton Amp
(4) 250w Plate Amps (MCM)
(2) 350w Plate Amps (MCM)
(3) Dayton 100w Plate Amps


Speakers (Most are DIY)

(3) Dayton Audio DC28F-8 1-1/8" Silk Dome Tweeter (L/C/R)
(4) Dayton Audio RS125-4 5" Reference Woofer 4 Ohm (L/R)
(2) Dayton Audio RS150-4 6" Reference Woofer 4 Ohm (CC)
(4) Dayton Audio RS225-4 8" Reference Woofer 4 Ohm (L/C/R)
(7) Dayton Audio SD270A-88 10" DVC Subwoofer (CC Bass / Surround Sound Bass)
(2) Dayton Audio RSS265HO-4 10" Reference HO Subwoofer 4 Ohm (L/R Bass)
(6) Dipolar Rear Channel Speaker (MCM 50-6855)


LFE

(2) Dayton Audio RSS315HF-4 12" Reference HF Subwoofer 4 Ohm (Half-Wedge)
(2) Dayton Audio DCS450-4 18" Classic Subwoofer 4 Ohm (Half-Wedge)
(4) Dayton Audio RSS265HO-4 10" Reference HO Subwoofer (Half-Wedge)
(4) Mach 5 Audio MAW 10" Subwoofer (Half-Wedge) 



LFE Plus

(12) Aura AST-2B-4 Pro Bass Shaker



Stuff in Storage

(1) Pioneer Elite VSX-53TX RECEIVER
(1) Pioneer Spec-2 Amplifier (Vintage)
(5) Behringer Ultrabass Pro EX1200
(1) ART Cleanbox (modified)
(1) Phonic 2500 Amp
(1) Audiosoure Amp One/A
(1) Monster 3500 Power Supply 
(2) Reckhorn B-1
(1) DBX 120X-DS SUBHARMONIC SYNTHESIZER
(3) Omage CC and L/R Towers
(2) Dipolar Rear Channel Speaker (MCM 50-6855)
(4) Dayton Audio SD270A-88 10" DVC Subwoofer (Ported Tower Sub)
(4) Dayton Audio ST385-8 15" Series II Woofer (HWK15)





Subwoofer enclosures (retired & stored)

(1) WO410
(1) WO36
(2) HWK10
(2) HWK8
(4) DB10
(1) Ripole 2-10 



ADDICTION OR INSANITY ???



BIG'EN


LINK:http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/gg367/HT-EXT/HT EXTREME/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ12


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Addiction or insanity? I lean towards OCD. :yikes:


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

I was excited reading it and I don't know what half of it is...lol

I can only dream to someday be able to compile a list like that for my HT room.:clap:


----------



## BIG'EN (Feb 9, 2010)

OCD !!! Now thats funny I don't care who you are. Even the second the post made me laugh too. 

Thanks for the replies.


BIG'EN


----------

